# S3 Winter Setup



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking around for an 18" winter setup for my 2016 S3, any recommendations? 

Also has anyone had experience with "powerwheelspro"? Seems like your average decent looking/heavy replica wheel company...


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Would you really go 18" vs 17"? Usually dropping an inch is best practice depending on the amount of snow you have in your area.

Not sure if there would be a clearance concern for the larger breaks....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

crp123 said:


> Would you really go 18" vs 17"? Usually dropping an inch is best practice depending on the amount of snow you have in your area.
> 
> Not sure if there would be a clearance concern for the larger breaks....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My stock wheels are 19", also unsure about 17"


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oops my bad. Forgot they were stock 19". Hopefully I remember better when my car actually arrives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

I went with 18's from oewheels, there's even a code (OEW4ALL-WS) for $25 off and their prices are already pretty good.


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone in Ontario, Canada have any recommendations of source and product?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frakseno (Jun 2, 2015)

I got these wheels with these tires for my Daytona Grey S3.


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

I've been looking at these for a winter wheel - with a set of BLIZZAK LM-32:


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

17" ASA GT8 wrapped in Blizzak, we get snow in Vermont and by Feb every year the roads could've been in better shape during the Roman empire, so more rubber the better.


----------



## froi (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm curious too. I'm up in Alberta and we get a lot of snow. I have the 19" option as well. I hear people running 17s with no issues. What are the specs on them 17X8 with a particular offset?


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

crp123 said:


> Anyone in Ontario, Canada have any recommendations of source and product?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





rosmakloma said:


> I've been looking at these for a winter wheel - with a set of BLIZZAK LM-32:


I picked up a similar set of these from Z Racing in Mississauga late last fall. They deal almost exclusively with replica wheels, which are fine by me as they're just for winter. 

They also have a ton of wheel and tire packages, so you can upgrade to a better quality tire if you choose. I believe mine are 18x8, I want to say a +35 offset but I can't remember. They're much more "flush" than my OEM 19s.


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Can I ask how much you paid for those at ZRacing? What tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

Those wheels are great (The Andros, I have them on my A3, they are great because they are super easy to keep clean in the winter) ... but don't compromise on a winter tire... unless you live in someplace like... Virginia or something that doesn't have a "real" winter.

The LM series Blizzak just doesn't even come close to the ws Blizzak tires. They might not have any for sale right now because it's the middle of summer... Most winter tires don't start becoming available for a few more weeks... But I LOVE the WS80s.. I had LM25s and HATED them.


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Antariusz said:


> Those wheels are great (The Andros, I have them on my A3, they are great because they are super easy to keep clean in the winter) ... but don't compromise on a winter tire... unless you live in someplace like... Virginia or something that doesn't have a "real" winter.
> 
> The LM series Blizzak just doesn't even come close to the ws Blizzak tires. They might not have any for sale right now because it's the middle of summer... Most winter tires don't start becoming available for a few more weeks... But I LOVE the WS80s.. I had LM25s and HATED them.




Good feedback - thanks


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

froi said:


> I'm curious too. I'm up in Alberta and we get a lot of snow. I have the 19" option as well. I hear people running 17s with no issues. What are the specs on them 17X8 with a particular offset?


This is my winter setup. I went 17inch due to the really bad roads here in Ontario and Quebec.








Replika R133A Gun Metal 17x8.0, 5x112(offset 45)
Continental - ExtremeWinterContact - 225/45R17 94T XL 
total including delivery 1527.88CAD... could not find a better deal


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

soulflyer said:


> This is my winter setup. I went 17inch due to the really bad roads here in Ontario and Quebec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy them from? Was that mounted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

crp123 said:


> Where did you buy them from? Was that mounted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, they came mounted. pmctire.com they are in Sherbrooke, QC


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Leke said:


> I picked up a similar set of these from Z Racing in Mississauga late last fall. They deal almost exclusively with replica wheels, which are fine by me as they're just for winter.
> 
> They also have a ton of wheel and tire packages, so you can upgrade to a better quality tire if you choose. I believe mine are 18x8, I want to say a +35 offset but I can't remember. They're much more "flush" than my OEM 19s.


How have they held up over the winter? I see the RS replicas a lee not recommended for winter (must be the matte finish). 
Looks great though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embrauer (Mar 26, 2013)

soulflyer said:


> Yep, they came mounted. pmctire.com they are in Sherbrooke, QC


I bought 18" RS4 Replicas and Michelin X-Ice from PMC tire for my S3 and was entirely happy with the purchase. I live in PEI, where some of you might know we had a ridiculous winter (18ft of snow), and they performed perfectly.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Leke said:


> I picked up a similar set of these from Z Racing in Mississauga late last fall. They deal almost exclusively with replica wheels, which are fine by me as they're just for winter.
> 
> They also have a ton of wheel and tire packages, so you can upgrade to a better quality tire if you choose. I believe mine are 18x8, I want to say a +35 offset but I can't remember. They're much more "flush" than my OEM 19s.


Wow! I love that setup.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm selling my stock S3 18s with stock 225/40R18 Continental Contact XT all seasons on them if you're interested. They only have 75 miles on them. You're also local to me.


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Those that have a winter with your S3 under your belt... Do you have any winter tire reviews? Recommendation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoA3 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have the 19" stock wheels on my A3, and I bought the Pirelli SottoZero 3s. The control in the snow was unbelievable.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

crp123 said:


> Those that have a winter with your S3 under your belt... Do you have any winter tire reviews? Recommendation?


I went with Michelin X-Ice 3 from TireRack. Mounted them on 18" Alzor 628 wheels purchased from ECSTuning. Very happy with ride and performance. Almost didn't want to take off in the spring.


----------



## Yoshiman (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi everyone! New to the forums! I am looking at buying a new S3 and had a quick question. Is it possible to get the car with all season tires? I didn't see that option and I would like to have them for the snowy Minnesota winters. Thanks!


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yoshiman said:


> Hi everyone! New to the forums! I am looking at buying a new S3 and had a quick question. Is it possible to get the car with all season tires? I didn't see that option and I would like to have them for the snowy Minnesota winters. Thanks!


I believe, if you do not get the "performance package", the 18" wheels come with all season tires. If you're buying new, you could probably work that into the deal. When I landed on the car that I wanted, the salesman said "this comes with summer tires installed, is that ok?" I said yes, but I have a feeling that if I said no, he would have said something like "ok we'll throw some all seasons on it then."


----------



## Yoshiman (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info TripE46. I'm just in the beginning stages of looking. That's something I will definitely ask the dealer. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jitsracer (Jul 26, 2016)

*Fit 17s for the 3*

Have a 2016 S3 w/advanced package with the 19inch rims. 

Did a lot of research w/regards to 17s on the car. 

My mechanic managed confirmed that i can use 17s. 

check it out

image upload no limit


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I'm selling my stock S3 18s with stock 225/40R18 Continental Contact XT all seasons on them if you're interested. They only have 75 miles on them. You're also local to me.


hey are you still selling them?


----------

